# Technics SH-8000



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Hi Guys, I'm new here and have a few questions

I have this Technics SH-8000 Audio Frequency Analyzer I bought in the early 80's and would like to know if anyone has any ideas on its use with the room eq wizard and the BFD

thanks

Josh


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey josh and welcome to the Shack!

I'm not familiar with that unit... is it merely an analyzer or does it have an eq with it, parametric or graphic, 1/3 octave, etc?

REW is pretty much an analyzer in itself... of course it will do more than analyze and will do more than any other analyzer I'm familiar with.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Hey Sonnie

thanks

and yes it is a warble tone generator with a calibrated mic

and no it will not do anything even close to what the rew will do, awesome program

i just ordered the Behringer 1124 and have installed the REW, its rejuvinated my interest in my sound system

I run a Paradigm Servo 15 in a room thats 13wx18Lx12H and get a reasonable response, but i have some peaks in the 40 to 70 hz range that i'd like to tame

I also have an old RS Analog meter, so i did a comparison between the response I got with that vs the Technics calibrated mic, but now sure if i'm doing it all correctly

Go here for a pic of the Technics http://www3.tokai.or.jp/one-drop/page/technics.html

Josh


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

I've uploaded an attachment of the chart i made in excel of the servo 15 with the Technics Calibrated mic

Also uploaded one with the RS Meter done in excel with the conversions 

J


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Here is the resend of the Servo 15 Technics Mic chart

As you can see, there is quite a discrepency between the two

J


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> As you can see, there is quite a discrepency between the two


Sure there is, because you've used the calibration file for the Radio Shack meter for both microphone tests. 

Sonnies excellent excel sheets have the RS meter cal file baked in under the compensated columns.

You would have to enter the calibration file for your microphone into the technics spreadsheet to compare apples to apples. 

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

sonnie maybe the specs will help you to help josh. You can see the original version @: http://www11.plala.or.jp/se_ke5583/TECHNICS/etc/sh-8000.html
I hope it helps:sn: 
I am not a mic-man but here it is from Japanese to English:

Technics SH-8000	
YEN29,800（1990年10月頃）Aroung 10/1990
　
Used with an equalizer for the compensation of soundstage deficiency in listening room 
　
機種の定格 Specifications
型式Type	オーディオ・フレケンシー・アナライザーaudio frequency analyzer
本体 
<発振部>
発振信号	ワーブルトーン（変調周波数：8Hz）warble tone(adj. Freq 8Hz)
発振周波数 warble Frequencies	20、25、31.5、40、50、63、80、100、125、160、200、250、315、400、500、630、800、1k、1.25k、1.6k、2k、2.5k、3.15k、4k、5k、6.3k、8k、10k、12.5k、16k、20kHz（測定ポイント：31）31 Band

周波数精度Frequency accuracy±6％

定格出力/出力インピーダンスOutput / output impedance 70mV/1kΩ
<メーター部>
音圧測定範囲sound pressure Measurable range	35dB～105dB SPL（0dB＝2×10-4μbar）（50dB～90dB間10dBステップ5レンジ切換）(Between50dB～90dB,10db step and 5 adjustable range)

メーター応答速度meter reaction speed	
FAST：立ち上がりraise time350msec、立ち下がdown time400msec
SLOW：立ち上がりraise time 550msec、立ち下がりdown time 2sec

<総合>
電源 power	9Vバッテリー（S-006P×1）9V battery

電池寿命battery lifespan	10時間（連続動作時）10hrs continuous usage

外形寸法 Dimension	幅430×高さ53×奥行158mm (LxHxD)

重量 weight	1.0kg

マイクロフォン MIC
型式 Type	バックエレクトレットコンデンサー型Back Electret condenser type
指向特性 Operation mode	無指向性 non-directional

正面感度 Sensitivity	-72dBV/μbar（1kHz）

周波数特性 Frequency Response	20Hz～20kHz

最大入力音圧 Maximum Input	110dB SPL（0dB＝2×10-4μbar）

出力インピーダンス Output Impedance 600Ω不平衡形Unbalanced

電源 Power	1.5V（SUM-3×1）

電池寿命 Battery Lifespan	1500hrs時間（ナショナルハイトップ使用連続動作時）continuous usage

コード長さ Cord Length	4m


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

> sound pressure Measurable range 35dB～105dB SPL


If I'm reading the translation right... that don't look good. We definitely want to measure below 35hz. 

Am I misunderstanding this?




brucek said:


> Sonnies excellent excel sheets have the RS meter cal file baked in under the compensated columns.


Don't let him fool you. It's really "brucek's excellent excel sheets" that are hosted on the BFD Guide. :yes: He did it... blame it ALL on him... :R




I guess my thinkin' (pessimistically) would be why even bother with the Technics? You got the BFD coming to you and REW at your fingertips with an RS meter... I'd just use those. I would think it would all be superior to the Technics anyway.

Now if you are just wanting to play around with the Technics for the **** of it... that's a different story.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> sound pressure Measurable range 35dB～105dB SPL


That's the range level of dBSPL that it can respond to. 35dB to 105dB. That upper limit is a little low for a sub. Nice to see about 120dB upper range.

It's Frequency Response shows as 20Hz to 20kHz. That's acceptable, but as Sonnie says, why not use the RS Meter... 

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

thanks for all the response guys,

the sh-8000 does generate tones 20 to 20000, but since i don't know what the calibration is for the mic that comes with it, i'm just gonna use the rs meter

i'll post what i come up with when i get my BFD


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Dear Sonnie,
I do not own the sh-8000. I think that you have misunderstood my translation. I believe that'sound pressure Measurable range 35dB～105dB SPL ' means that the meter is able to measure Sound Pressure Level (SPL) from 35db-105db
The statement did not mention anything about measuring FREQUENCY(Hz). I believe that the sh-8000 is able to measure
Frequencies in the range of 20Hz-20KHz.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I knew you didn't own it and I somehow thought db meant hz. :dizzy:


:shhh: Don't tell anyone else how dumb I am.


----------

